# GFK Boot



## Rollerfahrer (23. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne ein Rajo Boot zulegen.

Es handelt sich um den Typ mm440

Gibt es da schon erfahrungen von jemandem.

Was ich nicht gebrauche sind vermutungen über Polnische Hersteller.

Würde mich freuen wenn das Boot jemand kennt.

Gruß

Rollerfahrer


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

fals keiner weiter antwortet google die sache mall da findet sich so einiges an meinungen |rolleyes im boote-forum


----------



## A-tom-2 (23. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=145920

Sind die Boote wirklich aus Polen?
http://www.scandica.se/boats440.html

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

*Angelboot Linder Sportsman 400 mit Honda Bf 20 und Trailer* 
wird hier angeboten ...weiß ja nicht ob angel oder familien boot....hab ne polnische quicki 44o wenn da nicht der honda motor drangewesen wäre hätte ich das ding nie gekauft...zu dünn die wandung und überall risse im gelcoat...nicht zu empfehlen!!! nimm wenn gfk dann nordländer boote die wissen was sie bauen


----------



## A-tom-2 (23. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*



esox02 schrieb:


> nimm wenn gfk dann nordländer boote die wissen was sie bauen



Werden die Ryds und Crescents denn noch in Schweden gebaut oder ist die Globalisierung an denen vorbeigeschrammt?

Hab selber auch ein polnisches GFK-Boot von DABBOOT. Sicher ist die qualitative Anmutung nicht wie bei Crescent und die Metallteile nur aus V2A anstatt V4A aber dafür kostet es auch nur 1/3 des Preises.
Noch ist mein Boot relativ neu und evtl. rede ich in ein paar Jahren anders darüber. Die Fischer bei uns im Ort haben Boote von Ryds und Rudkoebing-Jollen, das ist natürlich was ganz anderes.


----------



## GeorgeB (23. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*



> Esox schrieb:
> 
> hab ne polnische quicki 44o....


Damit scheint ja wohl die Quicksilver 440 gemeint zu sein. Die Quicksilver-Boote werden doch hier immer als Positivbeispiel genannt. Wie kann's?

Hab mir mal die Rudköbing Boote angesehen. Da fällt mir auf, dass relativ geringe max-Motorisierungen angegeben werden, wenn man Größe und Gewicht vergleicht. Hat jemand so ein Ding?


----------



## A-tom-2 (23. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Die Rudköbing-Jollen sind reine Verdränger. Wenn die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit erreicht ist, geht nicht mehr und dazu reichen wenige PS.
Ich kenne die 42'er - die sieht noch deutlich schwerer aus als sie ist.


----------



## GeorgeB (23. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Man man, ne Wissenschaft für sich. Man liest sich durch 534 verschiedene Trööts, und ist hinterher genau so blöd wie vorher. 

Ich suche was für Ostseeküste und Schlei. Hab da bislang die Quicksilver 440 und Crescent 462 Bufo im Auge gehabt. Diese Rudköbing 42 gefällt mir aber auch. Auf speed lege ich nämlich, abgesehen vom Sicherheitsaspekt, weniger wert. Solides Angel/Arbeitsboot mit ordentlicher Freibordhöhe.

Edit: Genial natürlich, wenn man es noch mit Strandtrailer bewegen könnte, ohne eine halbe Armee zu engagieren.


----------



## volkerm (23. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Du musst wissen, in wieweit Du bereit bist, Deine Ausfahrten entsprechend des Windes ggfs. einzuschränken oder ganz zu lassen. Dann kann man was raten.


----------



## A-tom-2 (23. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Edit: Genial natürlich, wenn man es noch mit Strandtrailer bewegen könnte, ohne eine halbe Armee zu engagieren.



Das Gewicht war bei meiner Bootswahl besonders wichtig, damit ich nicht auf den Trecker am Strand angewiesen bin. Das Boot wiegt leer 80kg und dazu kommt dann noch Motor (18kg), Tank, Tackle, ... usw.
Das ganze kann ich auf dem Handwagen bis zum Strand ziehen. Um über die Dühne und den weichen Sand zu kommen, braucht man einen zweiten Mann. Mit einem 120kg Boot wäre das kaum möglich. 
Der Nachteil ist, dass man mit so einem Teil auch höchstens bis 3bf rausfahren kann.


----------



## GeorgeB (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*



> Volerkerma schrieb:
> 
> Du musst wissen, in wieweit Du bereit bist, Deine Ausfahrten  entsprechend des Windes ggfs. einzuschränken oder ganz zu lassen. Dann  kann man was raten.



Ich werde, vor allem in der ersten Zeit, bei stärkerem Wind garantiert nicht raus fahren. An der Ostsee gibt es ja ausreichend Tage mit Ententeich ähnlichen Verhältnissen. Erst mal Erfahrung sammeln, und später eventuell mal ein größeres Boot. Die Verluste bei einem Verkauf nach zwei oder drei Jahren halten sich bei soliden Kleinbooten ja in Grenzen. Andere geben das für zwei Wochen Kreuzfahrt aus. 

@ A-Tom:

Danke für den konkreten Gewichtshinweis. Da kursieren ja extrem unterschiedliche Zahlen über das Gewicht, das man noch allein über den Strand ziehen kann. Wobei Strände/Dünen allerdings auch extrem unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Hallo,
um hier wirklich einen Rat zu geben, müßte man wissen, was das Boot wirklich tun soll. Zur Zeit kann ich nur eines sagen: Nicht aus dem Katalog kaufen - ansehen.
Bezüglich polnischer Laminate würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen. Die sogenannten "nordischen Werftbauten" sind schon seit langem keine mehr. Zumeist werden die Teile in Polen vorgefertigt und in den Bauwerften nur noch ausgerüstet. Die Umweltvorschriften, gerade in Skandinavien, verbunden mit den hohen Lohnkosten lassen nur noch absolute Premiumqaulität bei Premiumpreisen zu. Ich weiß derzeit nur von Rocad in Schweden, die wirklich selbst laminieren.
Schau dir die Schale an. Mach mal ne Klappe auf, steck den Kopf rein und prüfe, ob du durch die Wandungen Licht scheinen siehst. Sieh dir die Verarbeitung an. Sind ordentliche Beschläge verwendet worden - nur gespaxt oder ordentlich verschraubt. Passen die Spaltmaße, ist das Gelcoat überall gleichmäßig glatt. Sind Böden und Schandeck stabli oder knachst es beim gehen..
Gruß


----------



## GeorgeB (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*



> Hallo,
> um hier wirklich einen Rat zu geben, müßte man wissen, was das Boot wirklich tun soll.



Sehr gute Frage. Es soll küstennahes Angeln allein, aber auch mal mit 2 oder 3 Kollegen erlauben. Bei Ententeich auch mal weiter als die (für mich) üblichen 200 bis 2000 m von der Küste entfernt. Schnell muss es nicht sein. Ca. 4,5 mal (knapp) 2 m. 

Verdränger scheinen ja den Vorteil zu haben, dass man mehr sieht, wenn man keinen Steuerstand hat. Außerdem sollen sie sicherer sein. Gleiter sind dafür wieder schneller.

Immer diese blöde Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau.


----------



## A-tom-2 (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Immer diese blöde Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau.


und um noch einen drauf zu setzen:
http://www.orkneyboatsltd.co.uk/longliner16.html

falls es etwas teurer sein darf ...


----------



## GeorgeB (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Schönes Teil. 

Aber in der Kategorie sollte bei gut 4000 Eurönchen ohne Motor eigentlich Schluss sein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Nun, ich bin eine Orkney gefahren. Sie neigt sehr stark dazu, sich auf die Seite zu legen. In Fahrt als Halbgleiter eine schöne und sichere Schüssel.
Eierlegende Wollmilchsäue gibt leider nicht wirklich. Bei Booten, die wirklich küstentauglich sein sollen zählt zunächst Freibord - und dann Schutz vor Spritzwasser. Ich würde einen Gleiter immer bevorzugen.
Es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten, sein Boot ins Wasser zu bringen, ohne das man irgendwo durch die Pamapa muß. Mir persönlich wären 80 Kilo Boot und 300 Kilo Zuladung (Motor, Sprit,  2 Erwachsene, Bootsequpiment, Angelgeräte und eventuell Verpflegung ) etwas sehr optimistisch. Niemand käme darauf, einen 1000 Kilo Golf mit 4000 Kilo zu beladen. Da kann sich doch auch Ottonormalrechner ausrechnen, was passiert, wenn plötzlich 2 Erwachsene Insassen auf eine Seite treten - und versuch mal einem Angler zu eklären, er soll auf der anderen Seite rausschauen, wenn ein guter Fisch kommt.
Gruß
HansH


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> ....Hab mir mal die Rudköbing Boote angesehen. Da fällt mir auf, dass relativ geringe max-Motorisierungen angegeben werden, wenn man Größe und Gewicht vergleicht. Hat jemand so ein Ding?



Ich (b.z.w. Sohnemann) hatte die BF 38 - und die 48er wird mein nächstes.
Ich wollte eigentlich wesentlich "Rügen-tauglicher" aber das BF 48 langt für den Küstenbereich und ich kann das immer noch alleine einfach einmal schnell bei uns inne Elbe schubsen.

Für mich als Alleinfahrer perfekt..... 7 PS sollten normalerweise für die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit reichen , ein 10er wird drangeschraubt.

Und zur Qualität : Super ! Kein Vergleich zu meiner Crescent 550 die ich auch einige Jahre fuhr.

Zu den Laminaten : Bei solchen Kleinbooten einfach so ein Boot auf den Rücken werfen , drunterkriechen und ein Bekannter darf dann einmal von oben mit einer starken Taschenlampe durch das Laminat leuchten.... da bekommst du rasch den Durchblick und wirst dich wundern was manchmal als "erstklassig erhaltenes fast-wie-neu-Boot" verkauft wird.


----------



## GeorgeB (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Wenn du mal eine günstige Bezugsquelle für die Rudköbing 48 hast, immer her damit.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

.... da wird einen wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als neu bei Keusen zu kaufen - im Netz sind die nur sehr selten gebraucht zu finden.
Wobei ich mir das komplett neu zulegen werde ... Steuerstand ran , Sportpilot, Fahrpersenning u.s.w. .
Das hat aber noch knappe 2-3 Jahre Zeit - dann richtig Zeit zum angeln ;-))


----------



## GeorgeB (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Sehr diskrete website bei Keusen. Über Preise wird nicht gesprochen.


----------



## MJohny1 (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Es stimmt, dass namhafte Hersteller, auch skandinavische, ihre Boote in Auftrag in Polen bauen lassen. Das ist nicht schlimm, da die Qualitätsstandards auch dort eingehalten werden müssen. Davon werden aber die Boote nicht billiger.

Bei GFK ist das Gewicht duchaus ein Indiz für die Güte des Materials und der Stärke. Gleichwohl muss immer ein Boot, was gekauft werden soll, persönlich angeschaut werden, vielleicht noch mit jemanden, der Erfahrungen hat.

Ein GFK-Boot was 8000 und eins, was 3000 EUR kostet, muss sich unterscheiden, meist in Material und Verarbeitung.
Angeln auf Schlei und Ostsee heißt für mich, ein Boot mit Reserven (Freibord und Geschwindigkeit). 

Vor meinem ersten Bootskauf (Konsole) habe ich mich viel belesen und haben eine gebrauchte Crescent genommen. Ich habe es nie bereut und nie wirklich gemerkt, dass es ein Gebrauchtes war. 

Kurz danach war es über Nacht zu kurz geworden und auch mein nächstes Boot, größer und mit Kajüte, war ein skandinavisches Boot, bei dem ich nie ein nachteiliges Gefühl hatte, weil es ebenfalls gebraucht war (Ryds).

Ich kann skandinavische Boote aus GFK nur empfehlen. Sie sind gebraucht schwer zu bekommen (Geduld), jedoch häufig ihren deutlich geringeren Preis zum Neukauf wert. Auch behalten sie ihren Wert über die Jahre.

Nimm dir Zeit und schaue auf den Gebrauchtbootmärkten. Die Zeit, wo man gebrauchte Boote kauft, beginnt in Kürze. Du sparst Geld, was du in Ausrüstung investieren kannst.

Sind alles nur Empfehlungen zu meinen Erfahrungen. Mach was draus 
Gruß
MJ


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Hallo Mjonny 1,
ich kann dir zustimmen, dass polnische Laminate nicht schlechter sein müssen, als skandinavische. Es stimmt aber, dass sie bei gleicher Qualität entscheidend billiger sind. Das Material ist nunmal ein geringerer Teil der Gesamtkosten.
In Norwegen verdient ein Busfahrer fast 3000 Euro netto - ein Werftarbeiter, der dort unter Vollschutz Boote lamainieren würde, wird sicher das doppelte verdienen müssen. Ein Pole, der diese Arbeit macht, verdient weit unter 1000 Euro.
Ich war bei Sköldsplast in Kungshamn (Schweden) und habe mir die Fabrik von Rocad angeschaut. Dort wird in Hallen produziert, die fast klinisch sauber sind und komplette Luftreinigungsanlagen haben müssen. Das bei dieser Produktionsweise dann auch erstklassige Materialien - bessere Materialien - eingesetzt werden, weil es einfach keinen Sinn macht, teurer Arbeit billiges Material hinterherzuwerfen, ist sicher klar.
 In Polen wird in Barracken produziert und viele Arbeiter nehmen neben dem Lohn auch massive gesundheitliche Gefahren mit.
Es ist schlichtweg nicht miteinander zu vergleichen. 
Ich persönlich schätze Produktionskosten in Polen um 60% unter westeuropäischen Kosten ein. - bei vergleichbarem Materialeinsatz. Soweit ich neulich gelesen habe, ist die Gruppe Nimbus/ Crescent auch derzeit insolvent....
Also: Boote anschauen und bewerten - keine Vorturteile. Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter.
Gruß


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (24. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

auf die gefahr hin, dass jemand schneller war oder auch dort zu viel über polen geschrieben wird:

das thema gabs hier schon mal:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199703&highlight=Konsolenboot


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Sehr diskrete website bei Keusen. Über Preise wird nicht gesprochen.




:q Die Seite hat sich , nach meinen Beobachtungen , auch in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht verändert.
Zumindest im Bereich der Rudköping-Jollen nicht.

Und in Bootsmarkt.de steht was von knapp 5 K .....wobei mich "Modell 2005" etwas irritiert.

Und die dänische (Hersteller-) Seite ist noch sparsamer mit Informationen.


----------



## GeorgeB (25. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Kann ja durchaus auch passieren, dass die Polen uns mit der Qualität irgendwann überholen, weil die Kleinboot-Produktion in D.  ausstirbt. Mit dem Begriff "Made in Germany" wollten die Engländer damals ja auch nur ihre Landsleute vor "minderwertigen Erzeugnissen" vom Kontinent warnen, wie man gestern überall hören konnte. 

Aber wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Kennt jemand diese Admiral Boote, speziell die 430 und die 470, die u.a. bei bootebilliger angeboten werden? Die 470 scheint ja eine sehr hohes Freibord zu haben, und wird als besonders kippstabil angepriesen. Im Netzt finde ich keinerlei Diskussionen über diese Boote. Allerdings lässt sich der Begriff "Admiral" auch schlecht googeln, weil er so häufig ist.

Jaja, der Igel im Täschchen piekt einen auch, wenn man sich nicht pieken lassen will.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Jaja, der Igel im Täschchen piekt einen auch, wenn man sich nicht pieken lassen will.



Einerseits verständlich, andererseits kann den Wert des eigenen Lebens und das evtueller Mitfahrer ja einmal gegenrechnen - dann lieber ein paar Jahre länger sparen und das für sich optimale Boot holen ;-))


----------



## GeorgeB (25. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*



> Einerseits verständlich, andererseits kann man den Wert des eigenen Lebens und das evtueller Mitfahrer ja einmal gegenrechnen...



Als Dortmunder habe ich für dieses Problem eine einfache Lösung: Falls ich in Seenot gerate habe ich einen Aufnahmeantrag von Schalke 04 an Bord, und unterschreibe ihn noch schnell. Falls ich dann untergehe, ist wenigstens ein Schalker abgesoffen. 

Im Ernst: Qualität würde ich immer vorziehen. Besser für 5000 kaufen, und nach 10 Jahren wegen der Preissteigerungen noch einen Wert von 3000 haben, als 3000 ausgeben, und nach 3 Jahren nur noch Müll  besitzen. Wer billig kauft, kauft ja bekanntlich zwei mal. Allerdings bezahlt man ja durchaus auch Namen und höhere Gewinnspannen, und so ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass clevere Händler auch zuverlässige Lieferanten für preiswerte Boote haben. Preiswert, nicht billig. Wer Schrott verkauft, versaut sich ja bei der heutigen Web-Transparenz sehr schnell seinen Namen. Deshalb meine Frage nach Erfahrungen mit den Admiral-Booten.


----------



## Rollerfahrer (26. August 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot*

Hallo,

Naja habe die letzte Zeit viel über GFK Boote gelesen.

Meine Meinung war dann: angucken

habe es angeguckt und gleich mitgenommen. :vik:

So, und nun geht es ende September zur ersten Woche übungsfahrt auf die Ostsee...

Werde dann mal berichten was ich mit dem Boot so erlebt habe.

Gruß

Rollerfahrer


----------

